# Big BFT on the Sea Party



## Stressless (Oct 2, 2007)

Wanted to run the boat out before I deployed and the weekend had a marvelous forecast so I called a couple guys and Jon was able to get a kitchen pass for the day. My girlfriend said to go as well as made plans for Sunday. I posted a Q on anybody doind any good with BFT and 401 Cay PM'd me with some good gouge. I had planned on taking all the bait in my bait freezer and tunring it off but after about 100# of pogies and 15#'s of Bobo chunks I just had to quit lugging it to the Sea Party. We made the East Bay turn at Nautical twilight and started into a little chop from the North and had me thinking, "I'm gonna Kill me a weatherman". Well, it didn't get "bad" but it was much bumpier then called for and when we made the pass and headed SW'erly, well 20mins later it was down right sloppy with a confused wind current chop. Still made the run at 25mph and while Jon drove I got the see just how nice my beanbag works while rigging a couple poles.



We stopped at the pass and tossed twice without effect at a buoy for bait then again at some CM holes for about 10 mins with only a jigged Bobo to show but the seastate was pitiful so we just kept'on keeping'on to the edge. Got there and looked around dropped the hook over and commenced to making a hellofa chum slick. The sea state had reduced a bit but was anchorable and the sun showed for the first time (forcast was CLEAR).



Jon headed to the bait table and I started with two lins 1/2 oz mid-depth and a flat line back. We charged the chum churn with pogies and had bait buffet out at least a mile or two within 30-45 mins. You could see the slick behind us on the water.



Jon in action:












Wasn't long and we pulled in a couple mingos off the chicken rig and a couple bobo's.. between retying hooks the blated sharks an kings cut off. I knew we'd loose hooks but I went thought a propack of MUTU 2/0 and then some as well as some SSW 7/0 in the pogies and Bobo chunks. 



about 60 mins in one of the mid depth rods starts singing!!! I pick it up and feel the quick tail beat of a what felt like a tuna. about 10 mins later Jon makes a GREAT gaff shot in the head. 27# Black Fin Tuna BFT in the boat. 



Note: a bit sloppy and overcast












Well we pass the time adn Jon digs more mingos and we loose MORE hooks. The wind changes and so we very reluctantly move position to be back anchored on the edge and not 250' from it... We marked the slick - you could see and came on it again within 10 mins.



We picked up the chunking and chumming and within 45 mins had a double shark on mono which we fought to the boat and cut off. Then a flat line goes off and I got that one - then a med depth goes off and we've got a double - ruh-roh... :hotsun but we untangled the lines and Jon's turns out to be a big king on mono - BFT on a pole in one hand I had the gaff in the other but he got cut off right at the boat. We refocused on the tuna and I brought him up for Jon and WHAM - # 2 perfect gaff shot by Jon.














We worked it for another 60 mins or so then pulled int the lines at 1500. Ran around the pass and had a gorgeous sunset to finish our great day. Here's a couple that do not do it justice.




































For those that don't like BFT bleed them and sedate with a knife to the brain as soon a possible. This will help keep the meat as good as possible and decks looking good...


















Don't take a day out on the water for granted guys - I'll be missing this and wishing you all tight lines and following seas.



Tight lines guys - see ya in June '10.



:toast

Stressless


----------



## wld1985 (Oct 2, 2007)

Is that jon lambert?


----------



## bluffman2 (Nov 22, 2007)

thanks for the report...good job...

i just took BFT off the grill and NO ONE knew it wasnt YFT......very good table fare!...seasoned with garlic herb seasoning....

looks like a good time was had by yall!!!! :bowdown


----------



## Runned Over (Sep 6, 2008)

Jeez Bob, you are a master fisherman, kayaker and story teller!!!! :bowdown

Your illustrated reports (especially tuna) are the best!!! :clap

Keep them coming and feel free to tell them from my boat!!!! :letsdrink


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

Good catch and post. Thanks for the pictures also. Looking forward to your posts in June. Be safe. Gene


----------



## Findeep (Oct 12, 2007)

Great report!:clap We went out friday and the same thing happened. Started chunkin and had 2 BFT instantly, then the kings and sharks moved in with a vengance! Lost 5 jigs before we gave up. Caught some nice mingos and called it a day. Cant wait to go again!


----------



## kahala boy (Oct 1, 2007)

> *wld1985 (11/16/2009)*Is that jon lambert?


YES it is!!!! How do you know him?


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

is that a torsa in that second pic? how do you like it? i am in love with ours. baaaaad little reel.

nice work bob. bring me some stogeys back and ill get you on a billfish next summer


----------



## Stressless (Oct 2, 2007)

Woody - it's a tiniadad TN40 Broguht my 130# YFT in two years ago - LUV that reel & rod combo. We fished for the BFT on the spinners with handmade Rock reef med heavy poles and Spheros 12000 reels. A great tussle with that med combo on big BFT - we really had a ball.



:mmmbeer

Stressless


----------



## wld1985 (Oct 2, 2007)

> *kahala boy (11/16/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *wld1985 (11/16/2009)*Is that jon lambert?
> ...


ahh now.. I did'nt say I knew him, It was just a guess..



On a real note, he use to do trim work for myself and step-dad when we worked for Fischer..


----------



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

Great job Bob.

Looking foward to the evening meal pixs also.:usaflag


----------



## ironman172 (Sep 28, 2007)

Thanks for the report with pic's!!! Have a safe deployment and hurry home...:angel


----------



## H2OMARK (Oct 2, 2007)

Great report Bob. You keep safe and drop us a line every now and then so we know how you are doing. God speed to you sir.

Mark


----------



## H2OMARK (Oct 2, 2007)

Great report Bob. You keep safe and drop us a line every now and then so we know how you are doing. God speed to you sir.

Mark


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Great report and pics.


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

nice report and pictures bob...glad ya'll could get out once more...be safe over there and keep us posted when you can...


----------



## Brandy (Sep 28, 2007)

Great fishing Bob, Be safe


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

Great writing and pictures. I'm glad you had a great time.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Glad you got a proper send off w/ some good fishies!!!! Congrats and be careful out there brother!!!:letsdrink


----------



## Scout (Dec 13, 2007)

Hey guys, the kitchen pass was well worth it! But I need some help. Bob sent me Wades smoked Tuna dip recipe but hesmokes his own Tuna, momma needs to know the best way to smoke tuna. Trying to get a bit done to impress the folks at Thanksgiving.

Lil Bill, that was me. Give me a call! How's Bill doing?


----------



## on the rocks (Oct 1, 2007)

Wade's (Downtime2) see this thread...



http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/fishingforum/Topic22958-51-1.aspx?Highlight=Tuna+Dip



hope this helps scout..otherwise pm wade...


----------



## NoCatch (Apr 27, 2008)

Always like to read a good report with beautiful pics. Wish ya the best on deployment :usaflag


----------



## Stressless (Oct 2, 2007)

A dude got ahold of me and told me - so I got logged on for a min.



Use the "Smoked (insert fish)" Tuna, Salmon, King etc... It's what/how I smoke all my fish.



http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/fishingforum/Topic341225-51-1.aspx Not sure if this is Jon or Eric?



Gotta go only have 10mins per on a machine..



Bob


----------

